# Cool Difficult Access Equipment



## Induspray (Dec 10, 2009)

Cant tell you from personal experience how wobbly they are but if you have a narrow opening in a commercial building these bad boys would save your day. 

Pic one - under 2 feet wide goes up 180 vertical feet.
Pic two - goes up 138ft vertical feet


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I already have one...... :jester:

That is pretty cool. Would love to play around with one of those!


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

How much $


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Bah! Give me a 100' lift with wrist action and I can get anywhere. 
This thing looks as thought the company may have missed the construction boom by a few years.

Are those *TRACKS*?!? ffs...we lived in some pretty rich times indeed.


----------

